# Staying "clean" when cutting/splittin’ wood?



## Drifthopper (Sep 9, 2008)

How do you guys stay clean when cutting or splitting wood?   

Staying clean ….meaning: 

If you just want to come into the house for a cup of coffee, that your not dragging all kinds of chips or saw dust into the kitchen.

Or if you’re loading wood into the back of your truck, and have to move it up to the next pile or so, that your not getting your seat all covered with bark or wood? 

Last Saturday I was splitting and loading some wood during a misty drizzle rain, and all kinds of stuff just sort of stuck to my pants and chaps and when I got into my truck on Sunday grabbing a dried dirty door handle I wondered how others dealt with “the mess”.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't.

If the floor was just swept- I'll often take off my shirt and say "adios pantalones" on occasion as well.  Shake them off and let them air out on the porch.  Otherwise- shake off a little and take off mah boots.

Honestly- it just doesn't bother me.  I'm a disgusting mess all day when I cut wood and I love it.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Years ago I tired of ruining many a good pair of jeans doing wood/yard work. Now in the summer I keep an old pair of summer weight BDU's hanging in the wood shed when I go outside that's what I wear...I'll wear the same pair for a week before washing. In the winter I just put on a pair of Carharts over the shorts I usually have on. Cut's down on my personal laundry pile big time and by changing clothes in the woodshed I don't contaminate the house with outside dirt either.


----------



## Henz (Sep 9, 2008)

I will sit on the porch and order my coffee from my wife. Or a beer as a matter of fact


----------



## eernest4 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stay clean while cutting and splitting wood ha ha ,impossible.


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 9, 2008)

i stay cleaner by not drinking coffee.

get dirty, squish those grubs, wear bark for a helmet, we're splitting wood man, mess is unavoidable.


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2008)

moondoggy said:
			
		

> get dirty, squish those grubs, wear bark for a helmet, we're splitting wood man, mess is unavoidable.



Baahaaa, ha, ha.  Bark for a helmet.....priceless.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2008)

Reminds me of : http://hatsofmeat.com/


----------



## woodconvert (Sep 9, 2008)

Drifthopper said:
			
		

> How do you guys stay clean when cutting or splitting wood?
> 
> Staying clean ….meaning:
> If you just want to come into the house for a cup of coffee, that your not dragging all kinds of chips or saw dust into the kitchen.



I'm not allowed in the house whilst filthy :sick: , so, I got people to heed to my beckoned call. She's pretty good at front porch delivery.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 9, 2008)

I bring my coffee or water with me. No beer before or during this work. I'll celebrate and admire it with a Sam Adams when it is over.

Then a change in the shed or garage, when I'm all done.

Be safe and sharp!


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Reminds me of : http://hatsofmeat.com/



Ummm...I got noth'in.....speechless.


----------



## woodconvert (Sep 9, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what the Snell rating is on a steak hat....


----------



## JustWood (Sep 9, 2008)

Jags said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me neither!        WTF! WTF !  WTF!


----------



## JustWood (Sep 9, 2008)

My grandfather always said "  If you aren't breaking something or getting dirty you aren't workin hard enough to get sheet done!"


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wearing coveralls is a pretty simple solution.  I have some lightweight ones for the spring and fall and insulated for the winter.  During the summer I just cannot do it...


----------



## billb3 (Sep 9, 2008)

I own a vacumn cleaner, soap, sink, shower and I'm pretty good at ignoring things on the floor.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 9, 2008)

I simply brush shirt and pants off and stamp boots a few times.  This is of course to simply go in to get something from the fridge, then right back out (not flopping down on the couch to watch the game).

If methods beyond this are required, maybe burning wood (in one's house, not basement) should be reconsidered.


----------



## Drifthopper (Sep 9, 2008)

So .....Basically you guys just live with it ..eh. 

It just seams like a no win situtation when you want to come in for something eat or drink,,,,like a 3 or 4 minute break, and have to go thru the hassle of un-dressing, taking your boots off ...etc.  

Oh ..well....walk in , get what ya need , clean up later.


----------



## Catskill (Sep 9, 2008)

I use one of these. It has a zipper on the pant cuffs that allows my boots to slid right over. Plus us conservatives look good in military garb. ;-)


----------



## Henz (Sep 9, 2008)

is your middle name "Martha" or something


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice flight suit!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 9, 2008)

> Stay clean while cutting and splitting wood ha ha ,impossible, or to put it another way, thats about as likely as obana making a good president.



I couldnt agree more,  Its not very likely you would stay clean and neither is the Latter.  I just use my high pressure air compressor and blast everything off prior to entering.  Works great!!

I also take off my meat hat and put it in the fridge so the meat doesnt go bad


----------



## snydley (Sep 9, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Reminds me of : http://hatsofmeat.com/


Now I can truly say I've seen it all! :vampire:


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 9, 2008)

Working with wood = dirty.

Heating with wood = happiness.

Therefore being dirty = happiness.  

----

I do the cutting and splitting at the woodlot so I tend to bring my drinks with me. I am a filthy mess by lunch or by day's end though so when I come home for a meal or to end the day I'm like Adios Pantalones . . . the shirt is tossed, boots are removed and the pants come off in the garage or in the Mudroom.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 9, 2008)

I get pretty dirty too especially in the muddy season. My problem is not cofffee, beer, or water since I own a thermos, cooler, and mug. My problem is poddy. In our backyard I can see a few houses which means that they can see me which means I have to be sneaky about poddy or go inside. The previously mentioned beverages cause many trips to the head. Of course, out in the woods this is not a problem but then again there is no house to dirty when you're out in the woods. 

I stomp the boots, shake off the chips, and carefully tip toe into the house. Getting into the truck if I'm really dirty I've been known to rinse off with a splash from the water bottle or melted ice from the cooler. 

I can go for days without bathing and be pretty happy.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 9, 2008)

When I'm working out at the woodlot, which is about 50 miles from home, I bring a change of clothes and wear some old work cargo pants which stay in a plastic tub, along with my hard hat, boots, chaps, etc. I don't want to drive all the way home in sweaty, dirty work clothes. So, yes, I get nearly nekked (sometimes totally nekked) when changing out in the woods. When I'm working at home, splitting or stacking, I change in the mud room before going to the fridge for a beer after I'm done.

Back in the day I used to cut a lot of pine. If you do that, you can just stand your work pants up in the mud room until the next time you need them.


----------



## caber (Sep 9, 2008)

I have never managed to remain in any semblance of clean when working.  I make it clear - I'm the man of this house and I'll do as I please.  Then I get the broom and clean up as I was told.   In a very manly, commanding way, of course.  

On hot summer days, I grab a change of clothes and take a plunge in the creek.  sooooooo nice.


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess you could try and get the wife to do all that dirty work and just sit back and supervise :lol:  I mean, you would stay prettry clean then,eh??


----------



## oilstinks (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't know it was possible to stay clean or for that matter even smell good while getting wood.


----------



## Dix (Sep 10, 2008)

> [and I’m pretty good at ignoring things on the floor./quote]
> 
> And I bet when you get "caught", it's a good one  ;-)
> 
> I'm  sorry...that just makes me  :lol:


----------



## Girl (Sep 10, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> Didn't know it was possible to stay clean or for that matter even smell good while getting wood.



Would there be any fun in it if we did stay clean?


----------



## BurningIsLove (Sep 10, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> When I'm working out at the woodlot, which is about 50 miles from home, I bring a change of clothes and wear some old work cargo pants which stay in a plastic tub, along with my hard hat, boots, chaps, etc. I don't want to drive all the way home in sweaty, dirty work clothes. So, yes, I get nearly nekked (sometimes totally nekked) when changing out in the woods. When I'm working at home, splitting or stacking, I change in the mud room before going to the fridge for a beer after I'm done.



Like most others, I bring everything I need for the next few hours when splitting/stacking, whether its 50 miles away or 50 yards from the house.  Cordless phone, cold beverages, sweat rags, mozzie repellent, etc.  Like Eric, I bring a change of clothes if its far away or working at a buddies place so my truck doesnt become a Seinfeld episode.  Also bring a plastic bag to put them stinky clothes in....or in real bad times, a lighter and just burn my shirt.     If working by the house, I strip down before coming inside as Im covered w/ grime & sweat, boots full of wood chips, just a total mess.

When I get really hot, I just strip nekkid and jump in the pool to cool off (sorry, neighbors) or a creek if in the woods.


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Sep 10, 2008)

caber said:
			
		

> I have never managed to remain in any semblance of clean when working.  I make it clear - I'm the man of this house and I'll do as I please.  Then I get the broom and clean up as I was told.   In a very manly, commanding way, of course.
> 
> On hot summer days, I grab a change of clothes and take a plunge in the creek.  sooooooo nice.



Yeah I'm with caber. Surf instead of creek though. I'll do as I damn well please, I'm head of the household around here. I got my wife's permission to say that 

I have old work clothes which I don and doff as needed. I also use the air compressor trick, it's great


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear a Dickies overall.  I picked it up years ago when I found all of my jeans were starting to look like oil from the truck.  

Matt


----------



## Woods Dweller (Sep 10, 2008)

The only way to stay clean is to pay some other dirty guy to deliver and stack a few cords for you.

But it's not as much fun to burn someone elses wood!


----------



## PA  Harman  P 61A (Sep 10, 2008)

:ahhh: I would be embarresed asking that question, working with wood is work and you are going to get dirty. If you are worried about getting dirty, hire someone to do your work !!


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 10, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Reminds me of : http://hatsofmeat.com/




How about a Big Condom


----------



## relax (Sep 10, 2008)

Im working on getting my ginnie hens to pick the chips off me as i work.I think my flock must not be pure breeds cuz when i start my saw they run like hell..Guess ill have to teach my pants to walk them selves to the wash machine...ZZim


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 10, 2008)

I typically brush myself off with a shop brush before doing the strip-in-the-garage thing.  Saves the washing machine and/or dryer from having to deal with all the wood shrapnel.


----------



## Johnbull (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm convinced that being able to do work and look like Mr. Clean is attributable to either the presence or lack a specific genetic marker. During my college summers my first cousin and I cut right of way for the local electrical co-op. We both started the day fresh and clean, did equal amounts of work and by the end of the day he still looked like The Fonz in his clean and neatly pressed white t-shirt while I looked like I had worked 40 hours hand digging my way out of Alcatraz. Some have more "work finesse" than others.

Johnbull
Central PA


----------



## jeffman3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Running the saw and the splitter is dirty work! I love it! You are gong to get dirty, My wife and kids get dirty when they help out too. We work as a family to heat our home, and I just don't have the "get that filth out of the house", because everybody is dirty. Maybe the answer is to ask the wife to help out. The work is half the fun of heating your home with wood, and you will get dirty when working. I would ask the wife to help out, or deal with it, that you have work to do, and will be dirty when you do it.


----------



## wally (Sep 11, 2008)

i don't worry about it.  i also don't wear pants while splitting/stacking, just shorts.  and boots.

doesn't bother me to climb in the car after working hard, either.  it's just a car, and i'm the one who drives it.  i'm not saving it for resale value.  i admit that i used to carry a change of clothes, but i don't do that anymore.

in the summer, i'll usually take a shower after splitting in the evenings, but in the fall, maybe not.  because of the tick populations, and my job, i generally take an evening shower, instead of in the morning, in order to remove the little buggers.

work clothes?  all of my clothes are work clothes, and are eligible to be covered with dirt, mud, grease, oil, tree paint or whatever.


----------



## gerry100 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love the smell of bar oil, two cycle exhaust and fresh cut wood in the morning... Smells like.....victory.


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 12, 2008)

[quote author="wally" date="1221187785"]i don't worry about it.  i also don't wear pants while splitting/stacking, just shorts.  and bo

in the summer, i'll usually take a shower after splitting in the evenings, but in the fall, maybe not.  because of the tick populations, and my job, i generally take an evening shower, instead of in the morning, in order to remove the little buggers

Good tip--almost forgot about the ticks..  but really, serious chit!!  Actually, I always shower after gathering my wood or going thru my little forest because of the possibility of ticks.  and this time of year, when I come in the house and give my head a good shake, there is usually a spider or two that seem to drop out of nowhere!

Of course, my neighbours think that I am crazy for walking thru my wood always swiping up and down with a stick in front of me?  but you would be amazed at how many less spiders are brought into the house with that procedure :roll:


----------



## fire_N_ice (Aug 4, 2010)

with the air compressor just blow the chips off. blow off the saw at the same time. head inside grab a water/ bathroom/ pet the cats and head back out and irratate my neighbors a few more hours.


----------



## Ithaca (Aug 4, 2010)

Drifthopper said:
			
		

> How do you guys stay clean when cutting or splitting wood?


Only cut and split the CLEAN trees.  Leave the DIRTY ones alone.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 4, 2010)

And another zombie thread resurrected from the past. . . .

On the flip side, CookWood's comment was pretty funny.


----------

